# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  Phone swith with RTC

## kalarakis

Διακόπτης χειριζόμενος από το κινητό τηλέφωνο ή από τον υπολογιστή. ΔΕΝ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΉΣΕΤΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΙΝΗΤΌ ή τον υπολογιστή σας, Δουλεύει μέσα από τον υπάρχοντα Browser του ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ δηλ μπορείτε να τον χειριστείτε από οπού και αν βρίσκεστε.

Έχει και ρολόι πραγματικού χρόνου ώστε κάποιες δουλειές να γίνονται αυτόματα. Υπολογίζω ότι σε 2 μήνες θα είναι έτοιμος για διάθεση στο κοινό. Έχω ήδη φτιάξει την ιστοσελίδα του. Τώρα δουλεύω το ρολόι. δηλ το πόσα προγράμματα θα βάλω , πόσα ημερήσια, πόσα εβδομαδιαία κτλ  Θα ανεβάσω και ένα βιντεο για να πάρετε μια ιδέα για το τί λέμε

----------

agis68 (25-05-17), 

sakisr (14-03-17)

----------


## picdev

Είναι χωρίς MCU ? Μόνο με το esp?

----------


## andrewsweet4

To ESP ειναι απο μονο του MCU και αρκετα πιο δυνατο απο τα κλασικα arduinακια μαλιστα!

----------


## GR_KYROS

Που αποθηκεύει την ip  :Confused1: 
Η δεν έχει ασφάλεια  :Confused1:

----------


## aktis

Βαγγέλη , το ESP ειναι το νεο κινέζικο θαύμα ! ( βλεπε και sonoff ) και η χαρά του maker !
Μηνά, μια ωραια εφαρμογή θα ήταν κουδουνι σχολείου !

----------


## GR_KYROS

Ok από ότι κατάλαβα μπορείς να του ορίσεις ip και pin ώστε να υπάρχει ασφάλεια ενεργοποίησης, ενδιαφέρων για το μέγεθος του και τις λίγες απαιτήσεις του.

Άσχετο / σχετικό
Εγώ δουλεύω (η με δουλεύει) το NodeMcu Lua ESP8266 ESP-12E WIFI Development Board
Σε μια προσπάθεια ενεργοποίησης 2 relay απλά με την προσέγγιση και απομάκρυνση συγκεκριμένου κινητού εντός του πεδίου εμβέλειας του.
Κάποιοι κατάλαβαν το πεδίο εφαρμογής  :Wink:  Αλλά αισθάνομαι πολύ μεγάλος για τέτοια :Sad:

----------


## picdev

Ναι το ξέρω ότι το esp έχει MCU δεν γεννήθηκε από παρθενογένεση .
Απλά.δεν ήξερα ότι μπορείς να γράψεις κώδικα

----------


## picdev

αντε για πείτε πως γράφεις κώδικα?

----------


## nkarama

Βάζεις το ESP core στο Arduino IDE (ή απλά βάζεις το ESP8266 απο τον board manager του IDE) και το προγραματίζεις κλασικά με όλα τα γνωστά του arduino... 
Περισσότερες λεπτομέριες για τα ποιο σύνθετα δεν γνωρίζω (πχ timers, PWM, A/D, interupts) αλλά οι οι βασικές digitalwrite, digitalread κτλ δουλεύουν κανονικά. 
Το ESP έχει 2 πινς το GPIO0 και GPIO2.

----------


## MacGyver

Arduino Ide: File/Preferences -->Additional Boards Manager URLs, προσθέτουμε: http://arduino.esp8266.com/stable/pa...com_index.json
Από κει και πέρα, στα examples και στην επιλογή Board θα εμφανίζονται και όλα τα module του ESP8266.
Τώρα πλέον γράφουμε κανονικά (με τους όποιους περιορισμούς μνήμης, pin κλπ) , σαν να έχουμε arduino.

----------


## kalarakis

Οταν γίνει η διαδικασία του #10 τότε το περιβάλλον του arduino μαθαίνει τις βιβλιοθήκες και τα χαρακτηριστικά κάθε πλάκέτας.
Μετά γράφεις τον κώδικά κανονικά σα να είχες καρτάκι arduino. Για τα εξειδικευμένα σημεία π.χ. wifi ακολουθείς τις βιβλιοθήκες για το esp.
Θέλει λίγο διαβασμα στην αρχή. Τα παραδείγματα θα σας  βοηθήσουν να μπείτε στο πνέυμα.

----------


## kalarakis

το βιντεο παρουσίασης του δικόπτη.
Θα ακολουθήσει άλλο ένα με πραγματικές δοκιμές 220ν

https://youtu.be/4tBPeDuX3Sc

<a href="https://youtu.be/4tBPeDuX3Sc" target="_blank">

----------

aktis (17-04-17), 

nestoras (16-03-17)

----------


## kalarakis

Ποιος θα το έλεγε και ποιος θα το πίστευε ότι θα ερχόταν στιγμή που στο  σαλόνι μου θα είχα Λαμπατέρ με ενσωματωμένη IP KAI WIFI ΚΑΙ μάλιστα θα  το είχα φτιάξει ο ίδιος. Λοιπόν , στα φωτιστικά που φτιάχνω με μπουκάλι  από ποτό πρόσθεσα και τον διακόπτη χειριζόμενο από το κινητό τηλέφωνο.  Το αποτέλεσμα μπορείτε να το δείτε στις παρακάτω φωτο ενώ περιγραφή του  στα βιντεο που θα ανεβάσω στο youtube Το μπλέ που υπάρχει στις φωτό  είναι από τον ψυχρό φωτισμό μέσα στο μπουκάλι , το βλέπει  μόνο η κάμερα, κανονικά φαίνεται μονο το χρώμα του τοίχου. Μπορείτε να  μου τηλεφωνήσετε στο 6932435031 για να σας κάνω μια επίδειξη. το φωτισκό  διαθέτει δύο λάμπες . Μια μέσα στο καπέλο (το καπέλο είναι λευκό) 5w=60  παλιά θερμού φωτός για θαλωρή και 5w λαμπάκι μέσα στο μπουκάλι ψυχρού  φωτός για να υπάρχει αρκετός φωτισμός γύρο από το λαμπατέρ , ,αν το  βάλετε σε γραφείο, για διάβασμα κτλ δουλειές. Μπορώ επήσεις να μετατρέψω  το δικό σας φωτιστικό προσθέτωντας του το διακόπτη. ο διακόπτης μόνος  του κοστίζει 30 ευρώ Το εν λόγω φωτιστικό πωλείτε στα 60 ευρώ.

----------


## kalarakis



----------


## soler

Μια χαρά ο διακόπτης αλλά το λαμπατερ είναι τόσο χάλια που θα προτιμούσα αντί για διακόπτη να του βάζετε μια ενσωματωμένη βόμβα με τηλεχειρισμό.  :Biggrin:

----------


## aktis

Αμα δεν σου αρέσει φτιάξε ένα δικό σου ... ή πες τη γνώμη σου πιο διακριτικά  
Δεν νομίζω οτι πρέπει να ασκούμε τοσο μονόφθαλμη κριτική στις κατασκευές . 
Στο τέλος θα μιλάνε όλοι εδω μέσα για το " Πότε θα γίνουν εκλογές " και όλοι οι χομπιστες θα φύγουν
ή θα φοβούντε να γράψουν κάτι

----------


## soler

> Αμα δεν σου αρέσει φτιάξε ένα δικό σου ... ή πες τη γνώμη σου πιο διακριτικά  
> Δεν νομίζω οτι πρέπει να ασκούμε τοσο μονόφθαλμη κριτική στις κατασκευές . 
> Στο τέλος θα μιλάνε όλοι εδω μέσα για το " Πότε θα γίνουν εκλογές " και όλοι οι χομπιστες θα φύγουν
> ή θα φοβούντε να γράψουν κάτι



Καταρχάς πλάκα έκανα αλλά δεν κατάλαβα, για ποιον λόγο αν δεν μου αρέσει να φτιάξω δικό μου? Δεν μπορώ απλά να πω τη γνώμη μου? Για ποιον λόγο να ανεβάσει κάποιος μια κατασκευή αν όχι για να πάρει feedback? Μόνο για να ακούσει μπράβο?
Επίσης χομπιστας χομπιστας αλλά θέλει να πουλήσει και 60 ευρω ένα λαμπατερ από μπουκάλι ποτού και βάση κουτί από πασχαλινα αυγά!  :Lol: 
Δεν έχω τίποτα με τον άνθρωπο, προς θεού απλά ας είμαστε λίγο λογικοί!

----------


## kalarakis

> Καταρχάς πλάκα έκανα αλλά δεν κατάλαβα, για ποιον  λόγο αν δεν μου αρέσει να φτιάξω δικό μου? Δεν μπορώ απλά να πω τη γνώμη  μου? Για ποιον λόγο να ανεβάσει κάποιος μια κατασκευή αν όχι για να  πάρει feedback? Μόνο για να ακούσει μπράβο?
> Επίσης χομπιστας χομπιστας αλλά θέλει να πουλήσει και 60 ευρω ένα  λαμπατερ από μπουκάλι ποτού και βάση κουτί από πασχαλινα αυγά! 
> Δεν έχω τίποτα με τον άνθρωπο, προς θεού απλά ας είμαστε λίγο λογικοί!



Περί του εικαστικού ... καθένας με τα γούστα του!!! Είναι το 6ο 
Εσένα μπορεί να μη σου αρέσει Σε ενημερώνω ότι αρκετές κυρίες ξετρελάθηκαν. Το κοστολόγιο τώρα: 
το κουτί 7 ευρώ άβαφο και 14 ευρώ το βερνίκη το κιλό για να βαφεί (ελάχιστη ποσότητα αγοράς το 1κιλό)
καπέλο 7 ευρώ από το praktiker Ηρακλείου
λαμπιονι έξω 1.50 λαμπιονι μέσα 1
Χόρτο 5.45 από του Βεκράκη (ελάχσιτο 0,5Κ αξια 5.45)
Ντουι μπρουτζινο 2 και καλώδιο με διακόπτη και φισ ετοιμο 2.50
Εργασία τόρνου για μουφίτσα ντουι 6
Διακόπτης 15 ευρώ
Να λογαριάσω και ένα 20 δικό μου για να μαζέψω υλικά να το συναρμολογήσω να τρίψω  να βάψω και λοιπές εργασίες
Παρουσιάζω τα έξοδα αυτά ΟΧΙ για να σε πείσω για τα 60 ευρώ. κάθε κατασκευή έχει ένα κόστος 
εμένα προσωπικά ο Πικάσο δεν μου αρέσει Δεκάρα δεν θα δώσω για πίνακά του 
ΑΛΛΟΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΔΙΝΟΥΝ ΕΚΑΤΟΜΜΎΡΙΑ ΕΥΡΩ
Ο διακόπτης που περιέχει είναι το 5ο πρότυπο που κατασκευάζω. Στα  προηγούμενα 4 όλο και κάτι έλειπε άτι δεν ήταν σωστό στη θέση του 
Ενα ολοκληρωμένο project βρήκε μια θέση εφαρμογής την οποία και παρουσίασα σε τούτο το forum.
Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να το έχει από κοντά για να αξιολογήσεις το εικαστικό και το software που ενσωματώνει

Σε επόμενα post θα σας παρουσιάσω τον ίδιο διακόπτη ενσωματωμένο σε πρίζα εξωτερική με καπάκι

δείτε εδω το βιντεο της παρουσίασης του 
https://youtu.be/lluGIluCT30

----------


## soler

Δεν αμφιβάλλω καθόλου ότι μπορεί να αρέσει..και το Survivor βαράει 85αρια. Δεν μου λέει κάτι. 
εγώ τη γνώμη μου είπα κύριε Μηνά, δεν είχα διάθεση να σας προσβάλλω αλλά εξακολουθώ να το βρίσκω πολύ χάλια και δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι μπορεί κάποιος να δώσει 60euro για να το αγοράσει ακόμα και αν δουλεύει με τηλεχειρισμό.

----------


## picdev

Το εικαστικό είναι υποκειμενικό , ο διακόπτης είναι ωραίος και μια χαρά κατασκευή . Φόρουμ ηλεκτρονικών είμαστε , η κριτική σου για το αν είναι ωραίο το φωτιστικό είναι της Κατίνας της γειτονιά 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Fire Doger

Ο χαρακτηρισμός "πολύ χάλια" δεν νομίζω πως ταιριάζει σε κάτι που δεν σου αρέσει, αν για παράδειγμα το δει κάποιος που του αρέσει και διαβάσει το σχόλιό σου θα νομίζει πως υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Πιστεύω πως υπάρχει τρόπος να εκφράσεις διαφορετικά το ότι δεν σου άρεσε αυτή η κατασκευή.

Και εμένα δεν μου αρέσει καλλιτεχνικά αυτή η σύνθεση αλλά μπορώ να φανταστώ πολλούς συνδυασμούς με έπιπλα στους οποίους θα ταίριαζε. Και δεν αναφέρομαι σε έπιπλα απ' το ΙΚΕΑ αλλά σε βαριά έπιπλα, σε κάβες στο σαλόνι κ.ο.κ τα οποία όποιος τα έχει συνήθως μπορεί να δώσει και 60€ για λαμπατέρ.

Εγώ θα προτιμούσα μια βάση με μεταλλικά και ξύλινα στοιχεία και να φωτίζει με RGB led στην βάση στο μπουκάλι το οποίο δεν θα είναι "λαμπατέρ" αλλά εικαστικό στοιχείο με λίγο φως. (Και κάποιο υγρό μέσα στο μπουκάλι για την διάθλαση του φωτός)

Βλέπεις ότι αυτό που μου αρέσει είναι διαφορετικό, εγώ προτιμώ πιο λιτές γραμμές και δυνατότητες (ότι μπουκάλι θέλω, πολλά χρώματα), εξέφρασα το ότι δεν μου αρέσει εικαστικά και παρέθεσα το αντίστοιχο που θα μου αρέσει, δεν κάνω αρνητική κριτική αλλά εποικοδομητική, δίνω ιδέες στον κατασκευαστή.

Φαντάσου 10 άτομα να πουν ότι είναι χάλια και 10 άτομα να πουν τι διαφορετικό θα ήθελαν να δουν, καταλαβαίνεις την διαφορά της αξίας που αποκτά το σχόλιο.

----------

soler (13-05-17)

----------


## soler

> Το εικαστικό είναι υποκειμενικό , ο διακόπτης είναι ωραίος και μια χαρά κατασκευή . Φόρουμ ηλεκτρονικών είμαστε , η κριτική σου για το αν είναι ωραίο το φωτιστικό είναι της Κατίνας της γειτονιά 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk



Για τον διακόπτη έγραψα και παραπάνω πως είναι μια χαρά κατασκευή, φόρουμ ηλεκτρονικών είμαστε αλλά ο ίδιος ο δημιουργός της ηλεκτρονικής κατασκευής δεν περιορίστηκε στην ίδια την κατασκευή αλλά ανέβασε φωτογραφίες του λαμπατερ, με τιμή και τηλέφωνο επικοινωνίας χωρίς να βρίσκεται στο χώρο των αγγελιών. Εγώ γιατί δεν έχω δικαίωμα να πω την καθαρά υποκειμενικη μου άποψη, δεν ζήτησα από κανέναν να την προσυπογραψει.





> Ο χαρακτηρισμός "πολύ χάλια" δεν νομίζω πως ταιριάζει σε κάτι που δεν σου αρέσει, αν για παράδειγμα το δει κάποιος που του αρέσει και διαβάσει το σχόλιό σου θα νομίζει πως υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Πιστεύω πως υπάρχει τρόπος να εκφράσεις διαφορετικά το ότι δεν σου άρεσε αυτή η κατασκευή.



Δεν βγάζω νόημα από τα παραπάνω, αν πω ότι προσωπικά το βρίσκω πολύ χάλια και δεν μου αρέσει για ποιον λόγο κάποιος που του αρέσει θα νομίζει ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα, και τι είδους πρόβλημα? Είπα και ξαναλέω πως είναι η προσωπική μου άποψη! Τι άλλο να πω δηλαδή?

----------


## picdev

Για μένα καλά κάνει και το πουλάει , αυτους που φτιάχνουν  σουβλάκια και καφέδες του κάνεις κρητική ? 
Το ξέρω μπορεί να ακουστεί λίγο χαζό αλλά με τέτοιες κατασκευές ένας νέος ίσως ξεκινήσει μια βιοτεχνία και να μένει λίγο χρημα στην Ελλάδα .

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## lepouras

> , αυτους που φτιάχνουν  σουβλάκια και καφέδες του κάνεις κρητική ?



τη ..... είχαμε στην παρουσίαση κατασκευών θέμα σουβλάκι και καφέ και το έχασα?

----------


## soler

> Για μένα καλά κάνει και το πουλάει , αυτους που φτιάχνουν  σουβλάκια και καφέδες του κάνεις κρητική ? 
> Το ξέρω μπορεί να ακουστεί λίγο χαζό αλλά με τέτοιες κατασκευές ένας νέος ίσως ξεκινήσει μια βιοτεχνία και να μένει λίγο χρημα στην Ελλάδα .
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk



Βρε δεν αντιλέγω καλά κάνει ο άνθρωπος ειδικά άμα βρίσκει να τα πουλάει μπράβο του! απλά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί πεσατε να με φάτε που είπα ότι είναι χάλια το λαμπατερ! Μάλλον παίρνετε ποσοστά  :Biggrin:

----------


## elektronio

> τη ..... είχαμε στην παρουσίαση κατασκευών θέμα σουβλάκι και καφέ και το έχασα?



Δεν τόχασες, έλα στη Θεσσαλλλλλονίκη να σε κεράσουμε σουβλάκι τηλεχειριζόμενο μέσω wifi!!!!!!!    :Lol:

----------


## Fire Doger

Χάλια -> πολύ κακή κατάσταση, από υλική άποψη (όχι καλλιτεχνική)
Δεν είναι "χάλια". Ούτε σπασμένο είναι, ούτε γρατζουνισμένο, ούτε χτυπημένο, ούτε μη λειτουργικό κ.ο.κ. Και βαμμένο είναι, και όμορφα κομμένο κλπ.
Το αν είναι όμορφο ή άσχημο στο δικό σου μάτι δεν το κάνει χάλια ή όχι, το κάνει όμορφο ή άσχημο.
Για αυτό είπα ότι η συγκεκριμένη έκφραση ήταν ατυχής. Αν εγώ διαβάσω ότι κάτι είναι χάλια δεν θα σκεφτώ ότι το βρήκε άσχημο αλλά ότι είδε κατασκευαστικό ελάττωμα.

Το 2ο σκέλος αφορούσε την εξέλιξη ενός σχολίου για το αν είναι άσχημο ή όμορφο για να προσφέρουμε και παραπάνω πληροφορίες στον κατασκευαστή για να έχει την δυνατότητα να κατασκευάσει και κάτι στα μέτρα μας ή να το βελτιώσει (αν μιλάμε για software πχ).

----------


## soler

> Χάλια -> πολύ κακή κατάσταση, από υλική άποψη (όχι καλλιτεχνική)
> Δεν είναι "χάλια". Ούτε σπασμένο είναι, ούτε γρατζουνισμένο, ούτε χτυπημένο, ούτε μη λειτουργικό κ.ο.κ. Και βαμμένο είναι, και όμορφα κομμένο κλπ.
> Το αν είναι όμορφο ή άσχημο στο δικό σου μάτι δεν το κάνει χάλια ή όχι, το κάνει όμορφο ή άσχημο.
> Για αυτό είπα ότι η συγκεκριμένη έκφραση ήταν ατυχής. Αν εγώ διαβάσω ότι κάτι είναι χάλια δεν θα σκεφτώ ότι το βρήκε άσχημο αλλά ότι είδε κατασκευαστικό ελάττωμα.



Το ίδιο πράγμα λες φίλε μου, μη παίζουμε με τις λέξεις και μπλεκουμε τώρα και την καλλιτεχνία στο παιχνίδι.
Προφανώς αναφέρθηκα στο τελικό αισθητικό αποτέλεσμα το οποίο βρίσκω άσχημο. Δεν μίλησα ούτε για την ποιότητα των υλικών ούτε για το βαψιμο ούτε για το αν έχει καποιο λάθος τεχνικά. Δεν νομίζω να χρειάζεται εξήγηση αυτό, είναι προφανές πως το αισθητικό αποτέλεσμα σχολίασα. το βρίσκω χάλια αισθητικά λοιπόν εάν είναι τόσο σημαντικές οι λέξεις και πραγματικά δεν το κατάλαβες εξαρχής.

----------


## kalarakis

Λοιπόν, εγω το βρίσκω περίφιμο. Τράβηξα νέες φωτο που το αντιπροσοπέυουν καλύτερα και τις παραθέτω.
Σας παραθέτω και τον διακόπτη όπως τον υλοποιήσα για 30 Α και για υγρό περιβάλλον. Για το λόγο αυτό του έβαλα και τη 
μπλέ μάσκα. Το πλυντηριο των πιάτων εκτός από τον ΟΝ έχει και το κουμπί cycle που αν δεν πατηθεί δεν ξεκινά ο κύκλος.
Ετσι δεν μπορεσα να αυτοματοποιήσω την πλύση στις 2 το πρωιί και μέιναμε στο χειροκίνητο.
Ο διακόπτης είναι διαθέσιμος για πώληση - 20 ευρω. Εχει δική του τροφοδοσία από τα 100-220ν, 
Διακρίνεται και το διακοπτάκι του setup. Η εμβέλεια του είναι περι τα 10 μέτρα ( μέσα στο σπίτι).
Το software παραμένει το ίδιο σε όλες τις εκδόσεις. Αυτό που αλλάζει είναι η τοπολογία των εξαρτημάτων και η ισχύ τους
Εδω δηλ υπάρχει module 220v , ρελε 30Α και αντίστοιχα καλώδια. Στον διακόπτη του Λαμπατέρ Ολα είναι τοποθετημένα στη σειρα
και έχω χρησιμοποιήσει έτοιμο module για το ρελε. Στην έκδοση που έχω  καταλήξει (παρουσιάση θα γινει την επόμενη εβδομάδα) η διαστάσεις 
ειναι 64Χ64mm για suco και 30Χ70 χωρίς μπρίζα Ρελέ 10Α φτάνει για το 80% των χρήσεων
Αναλυτική παρουσίαση του software θα κάνω εδώ 
τις επόμενες μέρες με φωτο και video.

Α!!! μην ξεχνιομαστε πωλούνται τα πάντα, σχεδια , πρωτυπα, software. Iσως έχετε δικές σας κατασκευες και θελετε υποστήριξη wifi

----------


## kalarakis

Το poject του διακόπτη έχει προχωρήσει αρκετά. από το αρχικό μέγεθος (πράσινο κουτί στις Φώτο) συρρικνώθηκε στο μέγεθος μιας πρίζας αποθήκης. Η εξωτερική κεραία δεν είναι απαραίτητη. Υπάρχει εσωτερική κεραία, η εξωτερική αυξάνει την εμβέλεια σχεδόν στο διπλάσιο. Στο κουτί υπάρχουν μικρές ατέλειες αλλά θα διορθωθούν στο μέλλον. Προέχει ότι εχω πλέον έτοιμο προιόν.

----------

picdev (25-05-17), 

vasilllis (25-05-17)

----------


## kalarakis

H κατασκευή μπορεί να μικράνει περετέρω , αλλά η οικονομική μου κατασταση δεν επιτρέπει μια τέτοια δράση.

----------


## picdev

Μπορείς αντί για μπαταρία λιθίου να βάλεις super cap

Αντί για ρελέ , triac , υπάρχουν και logic level triac πλέον .που να είναι και snaber less 

Αν μου έρθει κάτι άλλο θα στο πω 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## picdev

για τροφοδοτικό κοίτα σε off line regulator, χωρίς μετασχηματιστή

https://www.monolithicpower.com/Prod...tors_1W/MP100L


https://www.monolithicpower.com/Prod...yID=2#filters=

με τα παραπάνω θα πας στη μισή πλακέτα σίγουρα

https://www.monolithicpower.com/Desk...cument?id=3450

----------


## kalarakis

Όλα αυτά τα έχω συμπεριλάβει αλλά μου βγαίνει πολύ μεγάλο. αναφέρομαι ότι πρέπει να επενδυσω χρήμα για να σχεδιάσω δικό μου τροφοδοτικό 220 στα 5ν ώστε να μου βγει το μισό από του κινέζου (ήδη το κινέζικο αν του αφαιρέσω  τα περιτά βυσματα και είχα την δυνατότητα να κόψω την πλακέτα στα δυο θα έκανα δουλειά.(σχέδιο εχω) 
 Επίσης πρέπει να κατέυω τεχνολογικά σε επίπεδο 603 το λιγότερο με πολλαπλά επίπεδα, vias άρα: δοκιμαστικές πλακέτες με συναρμολόγιση στο εξωτερικό κτλ ώστε να χωρέσω μέσα στο ίδιο το κουτί της μπρίζας (οπότε λογικά θα μπορέσω να χωρέσω στο κουτί τοίχου για διακόπτη . . . καταλαβαίνεις που πάει το πράμα ??)
 Αν την δεις εσωτερικά έχει αφθονο χώρο. Η πρίζα που εχω χρησιμοπποιήσει ειναι τουρκική. Η αντίστοιχη της Legrand έχει ποιο ψηλούς αλλα στενού χώρους (είναι και 50 λεπτά ποιο ακριβή) Το καλύτερο θα ήταν να φτιάξω δικό μου κουτί - εδώ ξεφεύγω ""τρελά"" ή να βρω κουτί σαν αυτά που έχουν οι suco χρονοδιακόπτες. Αν ξέρετε link μπορείτε να μου το απαντήσετε ή κουτάκι για ράγα μέσα στον πίνακα.

----------


## MacGyver

Ο Κινέζος το πουλάει με το κουτί κομπλέ, στα 6€, πως μπορεί να τον συναγωνιστεί κάποιος;

http://www.electrodragon.com/product...6/#prettyPhoto

----------


## picdev

Αυτά που πουλάνε οι Κινέζοι είναι σάπια ,
Έχω ένα φάρο με led εντάξει μην πούμε για   τη κατασκευή πάμε στο κύκλωμα , για τροφοδοτικό έχει ένα regulator χωρίς κανένα πυκνωτή , ούτε καν decoupler και χωρίς απομόνωση από τα 220volt απευθείας , απλά ρίχνει την τάση με τους κλασσικούς τρόπους .
Ασφάλεια δεν πήρε το μάτι μου κτλ κτλ.
Σχεδιάζω και εγώ έναν τώρα με led  driver infineon, led osram rgbw, πλακέτα αλουμινίου , mcu και ένα κάρο αλλά , το οποίο όμως θα κάνει εκατοντάδες ευρώ.
Το θέμα είναι να έχεις πρόσβαση στην αγορά γιατί παντα υπάρχει μια αγορά 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## kalarakis

Τόσο είναι πάνω κάτω το κόστος για τον απλό διακόπτη. Η διαφορά με τον ανταγωνισμό είναι οτι ο δικός μου διακόπτης έχει RTC. Πρίν ξεκινήσω την δική μου κατασκευή μελέτησα την υπάρχουσα αγορά. Βρήκα module  με 6 Ευρώ μόνο το διακόπτη, είναι σειράς - όπως το Link που δίνεις , δηλ πρέπει ο πελάτης να κόψει το καλώδιο του κτλ. Αρχικά σκεφτηκα να στηρίξω την κατασκευή μου σε ένα έτοιμο module των 6 ευρω , να γράψω το δικό μου software και να προσθέσω το ρολόι. Τελικά είναι ποιο ευκολο να γίνει όλη η κατασκευή από την αρχή. Στη συζήτηση όλοι προτοιμούσαν μια plug and play συσκευή Τη βάζεις στην πρίζα , βάζείς τη δική σου πρίζα στη συσκευή, προγραμματίζεις και τέλος. Πού να κόβεις και να ράβεις ή να ψάχνεις κουτί να την βάλεις και τροφοδοτικό... Εκτός από την εκδοση πρίζας δουλέυω παράλληλα και το διακόπτη σειράς δηλ κόβεις το καλώδιο - βάζεις το διακόπτη - βαζεις το φορτίο.
Επίσης συμφωνώ με τον picdev για τα chip που δίνει στα λινκ και τις λύσεις με triac κτλ . Στην παρούσα φάση το AC-Dc αγοραζω από τον κινέζο 1Ε και το ρελέ κοστίζει 0,50 Για να φτιάξω το AC_DC με υλικά από το Mouser (σαφώς ανώτερα από το κινεζικο) θα ερθεί στα 3-4 ευρώ ενώ η λύση triac μου ήρθε στα 2 περίπου. 
Η καλύτερη λυση προώθησης είναι η επιδηξη στο συνδεσμο ηλεκτρολόγων - αυτοι μετά θα το ζητήσουν από τις αποθήκες και πάει λέγοντας
Επειδη δεν έχω χρηματοδότιση, ούτε τιμολόγιο  μάλλον το μέλλον θα έχει την παρακάτω εξέλιξη:
Χρήση του εν σειρά διακόπτη περιστασιακά (με μικρές μετατροπές στο soft ώστε να δεκτεί δέυτερο push button για αμεση ενεργοποιηση του instant timer) στα φωτιστικά που κατασκευαζω (σε άλλους αρέσουν σε άλλους οχι), για το χρονοπρογραματισμό τους. 
Από τα 6 μέχρι τώρα πρότυπα τα 2 είναι σε εμπορική μορφή ( ο 30Α και η μεγάλη μπρίζα)και θα τα διαθέσω μέσω ebay στα 20 ευρώ το ένα 
το 6 δηλ η ολοκληρωμένη πρίζα - θα χρησιμοποιηθεί στο πληντήριο των ρούχων 
Θα φτιάξω μερικά κομμάτια πρίζα ακόμη για διάθεση στο ebay  - να δω πως πάει ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΤΕΛΟΣ για αυτό το project

KAI MHN ΞΕΧΝΩ , ΤΑ ΣΧΕΔΙΑ , ΤΟ ΛΟΓΙΣΜΙΚΟ, ΤΑ ΠΡΟΤΥΠΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΠΡΟΣ ΠΩΛΗΣΗ

----------


## elektronio

> Η καλύτερη λυση προώθησης είναι η* επιδηξη στο συνδεσμο ηλεκτρολόγων* - αυτοι μετά θα το ζητήσουν από τις αποθήκες και πάει λέγοντας
> Επειδη δεν έχω χρηματοδότιση, *ούτε τιμολόγιο * μάλλον το μέλλον θα έχει την παρακάτω εξέλιξη:
> Χρήση του εν σειρά διακόπτη περιστασιακά (με μικρές μετατροπές στο soft ώστε να δεκτεί δέυτερο push button για αμεση ενεργοποιηση του instant timer) στα φωτιστικά που κατασκευαζω (σε άλλους αρέσουν σε άλλους οχι), για το χρονοπρογραματισμό τους. 
> Από τα 6 μέχρι τώρα πρότυπα τα 2 είναι σε εμπορική μορφή ( ο 30Α και η μεγάλη μπρίζα)και θα τα *διαθέσω μέσω ebay* στα 20 ευρώ το ένα 
> το 6 δηλ η ολοκληρωμένη πρίζα - *θα χρησιμοποιηθεί στο πληντήριο των ρούχων* 
> Θα φτιάξω μερικά κομμάτια πρίζα ακόμη για διάθεση στο ebay  - να δω πως πάει ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΤΕΛΟΣ για αυτό το project
> 
> KAI MHN ΞΕΧΝΩ , ΤΑ ΣΧΕΔΙΑ , ΤΟ ΛΟΓΙΣΜΙΚΟ, ΤΑ ΠΡΟΤΥΠΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΠΡΟΣ ΠΩΛΗΣΗ



Φίλε Μηνά, *εντελώς φιλικά* και χωρίς διάθεση κριτικής, θα σου συνιστούσα να ξανασκεφτείς το θέμα "διάθεση προϊόντος". Η κατασκευή απέχει πολύ από το σημείο, έτοιμο προϊόν προς διάθεση.
Θα το επιδείξεις σε επαγγελματίες και δεν θα μπορείς να κόψεις τιμολόγιο; Διάθεση μέσω e-bay (και γενικότερα ιντερνετ) χωρίς παραστατικό = εκτίθεσαι προς τις φορολογικές αρχές. 
Για πλυντήριο ρούχων εμπιστεύεσαι το κινέζικο ρελεδάκι επειδή γράφει επάνω 30Α; αν το ζητήσεις από τον κινέζο θα σου γράψει και 100Α. 

Περνάω και στο πιο σοβαρό θέμα. Χωρίς ελέγχους (από φορέα) και πιστοποίηση CE "βάζεις το κεφάλι σου στον τουρβά" και μάλιστα με σκοπό να πουλήσεις λίγα κομμάτια. Σε περίπτωση που συμβεί κάποιο ατύχημα, ακόμη και από καθαρή βλακεία του χρήστη, δεν πρόκειται να ελέγξει κάποιος αν η συσκευή είναι ασφαλής αλλά θα ζητήσει τα χαρτιά που το πιστοποιούν. Και μιλάμε για συσκευή που έχει σχέση με 220V τάση.
Το δικό πλυντήριο κάποια στιγμή πήρε φωτιά. Ευτυχώς είμασταν σπίτι και το σώσαμε (το σπίτι). Σκέψου να είχα μια τέτοια συσκευή να το εκκινούσα από μακριά και να εύρισκα το σπίτι καμένο. Θα πίστευα ότι 100% φταίει η συσκευή.

Ενδεχομένως θα μπορούσες να διαθέσεις μερικά σε φίλους για να ελέγξεις και την αντοχή του στο χρόνο και αν όλα πάνε καλά ή στο ζητάνε τότε κάνεις τα απαιτούμενα για εμπορική διάθεση.

*Φιλικά πάντα*
Μάρκος

----------


## kalarakis

Μου φαινεται οτι έχει δίκιο.

----------


## picdev

Οταν η συσκευή ειναι 220v σου κάνουν απλά κάποια παραπάνω τεστ , που εξομοιώνουν κεραυνούς , μοτέρ , Ενώ γινεται και έλεγχος για το θορυβο που βγαζει η συσκευή στο δίκτυο.
Τουλαχιστον οταν ειχα παει μια συσκευη με ρελέ, δεν ειδα κάτι άλλο σε σχέση με τα υπόλοιπα.
Τωρα για να πάρει φωτιά η συσκευή μονο αν αναπτίξει θερμοκρασία που δεν έχει προβλεφθεί , απο εκει και πέρα σιγουρα θα μπει μια ασφάλεια σε σχέση με το triac και φυσικά το διάδρομο της πλακέτας.
Επισης τα πλαστικα των μπριζών, καλωδίων κτλ ειναι όλα άκαυστα για να μην πέρνει φωτιά

----------


## elektronio

> Οταν η συσκευή ειναι 220v σου κάνουν απλά κάποια παραπάνω τεστ , που εξομοιώνουν κεραυνούς , μοτέρ , Ενώ γινεται και έλεγχος για το θορυβο που βγαζει η συσκευή στο δίκτυο.
> Τουλαχιστον οταν ειχα παει μια συσκευη με ρελέ, δεν ειδα κάτι άλλο σε σχέση με τα υπόλοιπα.
> Τωρα για να πάρει φωτιά η συσκευή μονο αν αναπτίξει θερμοκρασία που δεν έχει προβλεφθεί , απο εκει και πέρα σιγουρα θα μπει μια ασφάλεια σε σχέση με το triac και φυσικά το διάδρομο της πλακέτας.
> Επισης τα πλαστικα των μπριζών, καλωδίων κτλ ειναι όλα άκαυστα για να μην πέρνει φωτιά



Άκη δεν κατάλαβες το νόημα του μηνύματος μου. 
Δεν μίλησα για την αξιοπιστία και την ασφάλεια της συσκευής. Μπορεί να είναι η ασφαλέστερη του κόσμου. Όταν όμως κάτι συμβεί δεν πιάνουν να εξετάσουν αν είναι όντως ασφαλής, απλά λένε δεν έχει πιστοποίηση άρα δεν είναι κατάλληλη συσκευή.
Αν κάποιος πηδήξει στις ρόδες του αυτοκινήτου σου για αυτοκτονία και σκοτωθεί, δεν ανακρίνουν τον σκοτωμένο, εσένα εξετάζουν αν είχες δίπλωμα αν έτρεχες αν πήγαινες παράνομα κλπ.
Παρόμοιο ήταν και το παράδειγμα με το πλυντήριο. Το δικό μου πήρε φωτιά χωρίς καμιά τέτοια συσκευή. Αν όμως είχα μια τέτοια συσκευή μετά την φωτιά από τις στάχτες δεν θα μπορούσα να συμπεράνω τι ακριβώς έφταιξε και σίγουρα θα πίστευα ότι έφταιγε η συσκευή (αγνώστου προελεύσεως) και όχι το πλυντήριο που είναι γνωστή και καλή μάρκα με πιστοποιήσεις.

Δίκαιο ή άδικο δεν έχει σημασία. Είναι η συνήθης πρακτική. Εγώ απλά μετέφερα τις σκέψεις μου στον Μηνά ότι για λίγα κομμάτια που ανέφερε ότι έχει σκοπό να διαθέσει, δεν αξίζει να διακινδυνεύσει το οτιδήποτε.

----------


## picdev

Για ce για μια normal συσκευή , όχι κάτι ειδικό , μαζί με μετρήσεις σε θάλαμο εκπομπών θες 3 με 3500€

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## kalarakis

Πιστοποίηση.  *elektronio* έχεις δίκιο σε ότι αναφέρεις. ΚΑΙ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΟΜΑΙ γενικά στο θέμα πιστοποίησης. Θα αναφερθώ σε γεγονότα που συνέβησαν από Παρασκευή 2-6-2017 έως και Δευτέρα 5-6-2017 , του Αγ. Πνέυματος.  θα πλατιάσω στο γράψημο πολύ , πάρα πόλύ, στο τέλος όλα θα καταλήξουν στην πιστοποίηση.
Ξεκινώ λοιπόν. Ο μακαρίτης ο κυρ Γιωργης, ο πατέρας μου ήταν υδραυλικός στο επάγγελμα, από τους καλούς κατα γενική ομολογία. Πανε τωρα κοντά 35 χρόνια που κάθε καλοκαίρι με το τελέιωμα του σχολείου, την επόμενη κιόλας - πρωινο ξυπνημα και στην οικοδομή. Δεν είχε άσε από αυριο. Μαζί μετον αδερφό μου απαραιτητα ξύπνημα στις 7:30, το αργότερο 8:00 ήμασταν στην οικοδομή. Ανάθετε εργασίες , πήγαινε για υλικά κτλ Εχει πέσει σφυροκάλεμο να φάνε και οι κότες..... Βλέπε κανε ... μπορώ να πω ότι στα υδραυλικά το έχω. Με ασφάλεια μπορώ να πω ότι σπούδασα από τα υδραυλικά Τότε το Ηράκλειο είχε έλεψη νερού και τα μοντέρ έδειναν τη δική του συναβλία καθε που έιχε νερό η γειτονιά. Με τον αδερφό είχαμε σχεδιασει κιτ μοτερ νερού . Το Σαββατο 2 τοποθετήσεις την Κυριακή 1. Ευγαιναν τα έξοδα της εβδομάδας Γεμίσαμε τα καμίνια και τον πόρο μοτερ. Την επόμενη χρονια ήρθε το δηλλειμα γραμματα ή υδραυλικά Διάλέξαμε και οι δύο τα γραμματα. Περάσαν τα επόμενα χρόνια και στο μεταξύ εφτιαξα τρεις  εγκαταστάσεις καλοριφέρ, το καινουργιο μου σπίτι αποχετέυσεις υδραυλικά. Α !!! να πω ότι πρόλαβα λίγο την εποχή της σιδηροσωλήνας, όλη την εποχή του χαλκού. πλασικές σωλήνες δεν πρόλαβα --> σπουδαζα ειπαμε. (πως την εβγαλα στις σπουδές είναι άλλη ιστορία θα την πούμε αλλη φορά).
Με όλα αυτά θέλω να πω ότι το εχω .. το αθλημα . . 
Μη βιάζεστε θα φτάσω και στην πιστοποίηση.
Πρό κρισης πήραμε δανειο και φτιάξαμε μια οικογενειακή πολυκατοικία. Τι ποιο φυσικό, μικρο επισκευες , μικροφραξίματα να περνάνε από τα χέρια μου.
Μέχρι που .... Μεχρι που την τελευταία φορά χαλασε ο αυτόματος του βατραχου. Επειδή ο υδραυλικός δεν είχε βαλει διακόπτη απομόνωσης του αυτόματου  έπερεπε να αδειάσει η εγκατάσταση για να μην γενώ λούτσα στα νερά , είχε και πίεση ... πώς να σταματήσω το νερό. Η όλη διαδικασία διάρκεσε περίπου 30 λεπτά . Τοτε όλοι κάτι πάθανε Η μια είχε καλεσμένους και δεν μπορούσε να μαγυρέψει, στον τρίτο ήθελε να λουστεί, αλλος τον έπιασε κόψιμο . Τρελή κατάσταση για μισή ώρα (εβαλα και βανάκι απομονωσης για την επόμενη ώστε να μη χρειαστεί αδειασμα η εγκατασταση) Η πίεση ρυθμίστικε στο 2.5 όσο ήταν δηλ. Μα γιατί τόσο τρέχει πολύ νερό, ο πρώτος. Ο τρίτος σα τη ρακί τρέχει. Με γ@@@νε Αν είχαμε καλέσει τον κκ Γιώργο τον τρέχον υδραυλικό της οικοδομής τότε κανείς δεν θα μιλούσε ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΥΔΡΑΥΛΙΚΟΣ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΞΕΡΕΙ  μα τα ίδια δε θα έκανε και αυτός , αναρωτιεμαι εγω  ΝΑΙ ΜΑ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΒΟΥΛΑ ----ΠΙΣΤΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ---- ΥΔΡΑΥΛΙΚΟΣ. η άλλη τοχει , λεω, και γω.
ΚΑΙ Η ΑΛΛΗ ΕΦΤΑΣΕ την Παρασκευή 2-6-2017.
Μέρες πρίν ξεκίνησαν εργασίας πλακωστροσης με κύβους και η μια δουλεια εφερε την άλλη. Από την πρώτη κατοικηση στην πολοικατοικία υπήρχε θέμα κρύου νερού, με την ευκαιρία που ειναι ο υδραυλικός εδω να δούμε και αυτό το θεματάκι. Τη συνέβαινε : Εχωμε δυο μποιλερ για το ξεστό νερό 1κ και 0,5 κ
στο 1κυβικό ο υδραυλικό , πριν από 7 χρονια) ξεχασε να βαλει αντεπίστοφη στην είσοδο του κρύου νερού. το καλοκαιρι τα ηλιακά φέρνου το νερό στους 70 βαθμούς  ενω το χειμώνα με το καζάνι δεν το αφηνω ανα παέι πάνω από 50. Μη εχοντας αντεπίστροφη το καυτό νερό έμπενε στο κρυο Στους νεροχύτες είχαμε μονο καυτό νερό 70 βαθμών Οτι εμεπενε για πλυσιμο , βλύτα πειπεριες νοτμάτες αγγουρια κτλ εβαινε βρασμένο. Στο λουτρό δεν ηταν τόσο εντονο, μετά από κανα δυο κουβαδες ερχόταν σε λογαριασμό και παιζαμε μπαλα. Αφού διαπιστώθηκε η λύση για αλλη μια φορά μου λέει την Πεμπτη ο κκ Γιώργος Μηνά έχω πολύ δουλεια , ευκολο είναι κάνε το . Οντως κόψιμο με το φλεξιμ ,αφού αδιασει η εγκατασταση ρακορ με δακτυλίδια , αντεπίστρωφη (εγω θα εβανα και εξτρα διακότπη για απομονωση μια και σε 10 χρόνια θα χρειαστεί αλλαγη - ο κκ Γιωργος δεν εβαλε) και Οκ σε 1 ωρίτσα το πολύ. 
ΟΧΙ κκ ΓΙΩΡΓΟ , ΕΓΩ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΣΑ  ΔΕεεε.... ΕΣΥ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ. Εγινε λοιπόν η δουλειά την Παρασκεύη απογεματάκι. Σαββατο 3/6 πάει να κάνει ο πρώτος μπάνια. Καυτό και αμέσως κρύο χλιαρό και αμέσσως καυτό και αμέσως κρυο. Για να πλυθω ο βατραχος πήρε τεσσερεις φορές μπρόστα. Αναστάτωση.
ΜΗΝΑ ΤΙ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ , εγώ δεν έκανα τίποτα. ΚΟΙΤΑ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ. Βρε ο κωδωνας θα έχει ΄χασει τον αερα.  καμμια ώρα με κυνηγούσανε, εγω δεν ξέρω. παρε τον υδραυλικό 
τηλέφωνο στον κκ Γιωργο. Απάντηση : κατι θα έχει η εγκατατάσταση , τώρα δεν μπορώ να ερθω, είμαι στο χωριό. Θα ερθω τη Δευτέρα κατα τις 4. 
ΜΟυγκαμαρα, όλοι ευχαριστοιμενοι.Ο Υδραυλικός του εκελισε ραντεβου. Ενω εγω επρεπε να τρεξω ΣαββατοκΚυριακατικα να ξεσκιστω η απάντηση του ΠΙΣΤΟΠΟΙΗΜΕΝΟΥ ΥΔΡΑΥΛΙΚΟΥ επεφερε την ειρηνη και την καρτερικότητα  μέχρι την Δευτέρα στις 4 ΚΑΙ Ω ΝΑΙ εχει τρυπίσει η σαμπρελα του κωδωνα.
Η πιστοποιηση λοιπόν με εσωσε την παρούσα στιγμή. 
Για την συσκευη μου θα ακουσω το elektronio και την εμπειρια από τα παραπάνω ώστε πρώτα πιστοιποιηση και μετά διαθεση στην αγορά.

----------

